# Non resident for tax purposes



## Gavin1975 (Mar 21, 2014)

I am looking for some advice (pro's and con's) for going non resident out of the UK.

I work overseas in the oil & gas industry. My tax advisor states that he can have me non resident from this year as long as I continue to work out of the UK and keep my days in UK to under 90.

I will still have a property in the UK where my wife and son live. Although I will have a rented property elsewhere in the world when I am not at work.
Under the SRT assessment #3

So my question is this.

If I am non resident for tax purposes in the UK. How does this affect things like being able to change my mortgage 
Also am I removed from the electoral role?

Sorry if these seem like dumb questions, but it is something that I need to get clear in my head before going through with it all.

Any advice from people who have been there, greatfully received!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends on the laws regarding fiscal residence, but for most countries (at least the European ones), you can be considered "tax resident" in the country where your family is living, assuming that you return there regularly to visit them. And if you have a rental property "somewhere else" you may wind up being considered fiscally resident there if you spend the majority of your time there during a given tax year.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

